# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Fotot e mia

## StormAngel

Ja ku jam.:P

----------


## StormAngel

Ja edhe nje tjeter ku kam qene me i vogel dhe nje me shoqerine,une jam ai qe qesh me se shumti. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Nje foto e nxjere me web cam.

----------


## StormAngel

Edhe nje tjeter me web cam :P

----------


## StormAngel

:buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Ja edhe nje:

----------


## StormAngel

Edhe nje tjeter:

----------


## StormAngel

Ja edhe nje tjeter:

----------


## StormAngel

Edhe nje edhe nje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Une i logel  :ngerdheshje: 
Dhe une me shoqeri

----------


## StormAngel

Nje foto mbrenda ne shitore per mobilje:

----------


## StormAngel

Ja ku jam me familjen ne darsem:

----------


## StormAngel

Fotoja me e re

----------


## StormAngel

Mirsadi,Cati,StormAngel dhe Une   :pa dhembe:

----------


## StormAngel

Foto e bere sot:

----------


## StormAngel

Ja edhe nje tjeter:

----------


## StormAngel

Deri heren tjeter:

----------


## StormAngel

Ja foto para 5 minutash:

----------


## StormAngel

Ja edhe nje tjeter:

----------


## StormAngel

Edhe nje tjeter:

----------

